# Inventory Reduction Sale on XTZ 93 Series Premium Quality Bookshelf/LCR Speakers



## XTZ USA (Sep 26, 2013)

August 2014​Dear Highly Respected Fellow Home Theater Shack Forum Members,​

XTZ Sound is very excited to announce that, for a limited time only, we are offering forum members an additional *30% OFF** the amazing_* 93 Series Speakers*_. We want you to hear for yourself the incredible sonic quality and value that you get from XTZ Sound products.


Choose from the _*93.23*_ _Main Left/Right Speakers,_ the _*93.22*_ _Center Speaker_, and the _*93.21*_ _Surround Speakers_ or if you are in the market for a surround speaker setup you can apply the *30% OFF* coupon to multiple _*93*_ _Series Speaker _models. 

The _*93.23*_ _MainL/R speakers_ can be used as a stereo pair for 2 channel music or can be combined with our _*93.22*_ _Center Speaker_, _*93.21*_ _Surround Speakers_, and anyone of our _*99*_ _Series Subwoofers_ such as 99 W10.16, 99W12.16 and 99 W12.18 ICE to provide you with a complete 5.1 Home Theater speaker system.

The _*93 Series Speakers*_ all use 6 ½” drivers comprised of an aluminum cast basket and 1” soft dome tweeters enclosed in solid MDF high gloss piano black cabinets. With selectable tweeter level and bass reflex settings as well as bi-wire options (93.23 and 93.22 models only) you can configure the speakers to obtain optimal performance for your given listening environment and have it reproduce sound that’s pleasing to your ears.

We are certain you won’t find a better sounding speaker in this price range, and, with our *“Buy &Try”* offer, you have 60 days to listen to these speakers in your own listening space and if for any reason you’re not satisfied just return the product(s) and we will provide a full refund.* We will even pay for return shipping for customers within 48 Lower States in US.








To place an order and take advantage of this promotional offer, please visit our online store at http://www.xtzsound.us/and during check out enter _*PromoCode:*__*93HTS30*_




You could also post a question on our Home Theater Shack forum at http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/xtz-sound/

We look forward to hearing from many of you and to providing excellent sounding products at amazing prices.

_*Promotional offer only applies to 93 Series Speakers. Buy & Try offer is good for US residents only. _


FREE SHIPPING WITHIN CONTINENTAL US!!! 

If you live outside the continental United States, please contact us for special pricing with low shipping rates.












_*93.23 Left/Right*_
Regular Price: $210 Each
*Promo Price:$147 Each* 











_*93.22 Center*_
Regular Price: $220 Each
*Promo Price:$154 Each* 











_*93.21 Surround*_
Regular Price: $195 Each
*Promo Price:$136.50 Each* ​

Kind regards,

Jason


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

XTZ USA said:


> XTZ Sound is very excited to announce that, for a limited time only, we are offering forum members an additional *30% OFF** the amazing_* 93 Series Speakers*_. We want you to hear for yourself the incredible sonic quality and value that you get from XTZ Sound products.


After the order is placed - how long does it take for the product to ship?


----------



## XTZ USA (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello zieglj01,

We ship 93 series speakers from our warehouse in Wisconsin within 1 to 2 business days after we receive the order. most orders do ship the next business day.








zieglj01 said:


> After the order is placed - how long does it take for the product to ship?


----------

